# Absoluten Pfad bei xampp ändern-wie?



## Html (10. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

Bin momentan dabei eine Homepage zu erstellen. Da einige Seiten php beinhalten teste ich das ganze lokal mit xampp. Nun zu meiner Frage: An einigen stellen im code muss ich einen absoluten pfad angeben, bei mir *http://localhost/feuerwehr/....*.Wenn ich mein Projekt aber nun auf einen Server lade und ich dort die Domain http://www.feuerwehr-huebingen.de habe stimmt das ja alles nicht mehr.

Lässt sich bei xampp der pfad* http://localhost/feuerwehr/* irgendwie ändern damit ich nicht wieder alles umschreiben muss und auch lokal meine richtige Domain als Pfad wählen kann?

Ich wäre auch sehr dankbar für Antworten, mfg Olli


----------



## Maik (10. September 2006)

Was spricht denn gegen die Verwendung relativer Pfadangaben in den Dokumenten?


----------

